
Apple's Jony Ive Appointed Chancellor of Royal College of Art - ingve
https://www.dezeen.com/2017/05/25/jony-ive-appointed-chancellor-london-royal-college-art-apple-design-news/
======
uuoc
Oh no. Now we get to look forward to colorless, contrastless art as well.

